# Have I gone through the clear coat?



## darthbuttchin (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi,

I've been touching up the myriad scratches and chips in my paint work, using a touch up kit from paints4u.com

I added a bit too much paint and so, perhaps a little enthusiastically, sanded it off with 400 grit wet and dry. I thought it was fine, but now I'm not sure. I followed advice on an old thread suggesting I use 1500-2500 grit to remove the scratches, which I have and then I have polished with the G3 compound that came in the kit.

There is now a spot of really bright paintwork, within a darker spot and I'm worried I've gone through the clear coat.

If so, what can I do to correct this? I've been more successful on other parts of the car. Can I reapply lacquer and carefully flat that back?

Cheers,

Db
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Yep, you've gone through 

You shouldn't have used the 400 grit

The only way to fix this is to repaint it.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

clearcoat and basecoat by the looks of it


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

It cant just be clear coated, it needs some basecoat colour puffed onto it to ride the rings


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

IT will need painting properly to get it back, not just a blast of clear with a rattle can I'm afraid, blowing into the surrounding area too to match things up at least.
This would see me off to my Paint man.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

400 grit !! who advised to go that low ? as already mentioned yep strike through burn through call it what you like its fried


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

What everybody else has said - sadly.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

It's gone through there pal, if you machined it with compound and the paint was not fully cured then the touch up paint can get pulled out on to the pad and then cuts through your clear. Better to shave any excess back 400 is too harsh also. Paint job I'm afraid.


----------



## darthbuttchin (Jun 9, 2016)

Aww nuts. Thanks all. I guess it's just one of those things - easily done, but still a pain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

400 grit was a really bad choice should of used 1500-2000.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

The fear of this is why I stick to 3000 and take my time.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Next time mate, if you over apply paint in a chip repair probably best for you to clean with thinner. This will remove the paint not the clear. It might fade lightly but a quick pass with finishing polish would do. Way better than sanding the hell of it. Cheers 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## darthbuttchin (Jun 9, 2016)

REVERSiN said:


> Next time mate, if you over apply paint in a chip repair probably best for you to clean with thinner. This will remove the paint not the clear. It might fade lightly but a quick pass with finishing polish would do. Way better than sanding the hell of it. Cheers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Thanks, that's a cracking tip, will definitely bear in mind next time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

